# Dick brand sharpener.



## richjonesy (Jun 12, 2017)

Just had an electric dick sharpener brought for the kitchen by the bosses,

It's the 150 model shown here 
https://www.dick.de/en/tools-for-ch...rs-75-rs-150-duo-grinding-and-honing-machines

I am really reluctant to use it. I carry a mixed roll of knifes, various ones that I have found I like in my short years in the Kitchen from Mac, Henckels, Dick, Vic, and Global. Oh and Wusthof and always use a steel to sharpen them.

The machine itself looks the real deal but I'm afraid to put say my 8" Mac chefs knife on there in case it becomes unusable.

Has anyone here used one before and if so do you have any tips?

I have a Gloabl filleting knife that I found in the back of my home kitchen drawer a few weeks back I was going to use in it first. I figured as I forgot I had it, if it does get ruined then so be it. Also my wife has been using it as a screwdriver when I'm at work (I know) so I've had to straighten the tip of it out so it's far from good at the minute!


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

I hope your not wearing a kilt! (A bit of a juvenile inside joke).

In general you'll not find much support here for sharpening machines. But sometimes they are useful in a real kitchen. I wouldn't use it on anything but a German (or maybe even American) knife though. The harder steel and shallower angle of Japanese knives (including Global and Shun) probably won't be well served by that machine.


----------



## richjonesy (Jun 12, 2017)

Thanks, I don't have to use it I suppose but it's there so I'm curious now. 
I may wait for someone else to break it in first. We have a load of Vic chef knifes brought for us to so I may stick to one of them t it's blunt then use that as a practice knife. 

And don't worry, kilt free here.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Just a title edit....


----------



## scott livesey (Jan 25, 2013)

go to Dollar Tree or similar and spend a dollar or 2 on a basic knife to test. unless you are real careful and machine is adjusted just right, all you are going to do is convert knife to steel dust.


----------



## richjonesy (Jun 12, 2017)

scott livesey said:


> go to Dollar Tree or similar and spend a dollar or 2 on a basic knife to test. unless you are real careful and machine is adjusted just right, all you are going to do is convert knife to steel dust.


Yeah that's my fear. I think I'll stick to the old fashioned way of sharpening for now and leave it to the chefs who don't care as much for their knives.


----------



## richjonesy (Jun 12, 2017)

phatch said:


> Just a title edit....


I much preferred my original title. I mean has anyone ever actually sharpened their......?


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

A


richjonesy said:


> I much preferred my original title. I mean has anyone ever actually sharpened their......?


A rather perverse individual I knew posted some pics on his LiveJournal found on the internet, of a man doing something some orders of magnitude beyond that to his privates. Extreme Fetish really doesn't adequately describe the act.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

If he posted that on the internet, they weren't "privates". Ha ha ha.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

I've never had any problem using an electric sharpener. Less than 1-minute and It's ready to go. when any knife I have gets too ground away I'll toss it and get a new one. For me, knives are tools; sharp or useless. I have no love-affair with expensive knives.

_We work in kitchens ... It ain'te rocket surgery._​


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

I wouldn't use it on the MAC especially, why destroy a good knife? If you don't care about the other knives getting even thicker at the edge, in short order, than they already are then feel free. But thin edges is what makes cutting a breeze, even on crap stainless.


----------

